# Post Your Dream Car - Win a $75 Gift Certificate



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Here in the States, we don't get nearly as many cool cars as you guys do over in the UK. Crash test standards, emissions, and all that other non-sense prevents us from getting some of the coolest cars available overseas, that most of you get to see on a daily basis. Lucky!

I've been reading automotive publications since I was able to read, and more often than not I read about the latest and greatest sports car, state of the art transmission option, and then the article ends with "not sold in the US" and it crushes my dreams of ever owning such a car.

I'll get things started. :driver:

A car I could picture myself driving every day to work is the VW Scirocco R. It features a 2.0 TSI Turbo, DSG transmission, it's lightweight, and features an interior that's all about sport and comfort.


























Post a picture of your dream car and tell us what it is that you like about it, and you will automatically be entered to win a $75 Gift Certificate to *Autogeek.net*!!

*The winner will be picked at random Friday, May 27th.* :thumb:


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys dont have it too bad....









Id do anything for one of them!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For me it has to be a 1980's Aston Martin V8 Vantage, _the_ British muscle car, with engine conversions up to 7.3L and more cowhide inside than a McDonald's farmer's field.










I could see myself rollin' in one of these.


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Porsche 911 (964) Turbo

I absolutely love these cars. I don't think i need to explain why. Pure old school car porn!


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd love a Ford Obsidian!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Only messing, it would have to be this... :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

M3 CSL


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*E30 m3 !*

:driver:

Just because you cant get any better really! amazing motor, where it all began for the M3


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

This is mine, and helpfully it is my car!

http://http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Brooklands2801/Picture002.jpg

http://http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Brooklands2801/Picture003.jpg

a 1996 Saab 9000 Aero - Abbott tuned:car:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

D-Dub said:


> Porsche 911 (964) Turbo
> 
> I absolutely love these cars. I don't think i need to explain why. Pure old school car porn!


Agreed on this. Although different wheels.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Would have to be this


----------



## pmessling (Oct 25, 2008)

Ascari no one every seems to mention them


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just did a little wee wee


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

It would have to be this as I doubt I will ever be able to afford one "(


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

probably a bit different than what most will post . But I would love to have this and drive it a lot!










to see it in action :


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Always fancied a play with one of these myself, i hold no illusion it is the best at anything, reliable or even comfortable but it's a car i've always thought was enough engine strapped to as little amount of car as usable










But the Porsche 997 Gen GT3 RS above would be better :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

This.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Aston Martin V12 Vantage. Imo the ultimate allround sports car.










A stunning piece of art and engineering hand crafted in Britain. It simply does everything I want from a car. The brand, the sound, the looks, the pace whilst still retaining the comfort to do a 3 week tour of Europe.

I love eveything the brand stands for and this car imo is one of the best they have ever produced.

I see it as unfaultable.

While past Aston's have been prettier the V12 has those hints of performace, with a low slung DBS looks and those gills in the bonnet that stand out proud in gloss black.

A simply wonderful car.

A car and brand that imo Ferrari couldn't hold a candle to.

Ferrari for flash, Aston for class.


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

TVR Sagaris, The ultimate british ANIMAL.

No matter what other cars are around, the sheer agressiveness and noise of this puts everything to shame!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Not to everyones taste, but I'm a Rover/MG fan and I've loved it ever since I set eyes on one. First car I'll buy if I win the lottery this weekend.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Weineck cobra. love the cobras, but it was their fault for the 70mph speed limit on the motorways


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Would have to be the McLaren F1 road car, it was the fastest production car in the world for many years and I adore everything about it.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Delorean for me I loved them since I was 5-6 and still get the same feeling I see one in my opinion it one of the few cars that still looks modern after 30yrs


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Porsche 962 pour moi


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Got to be a 60's Dodge charger. Mini tubbed and packing plenty of hp under the bonnet.

http://www.starcarhire.co.uk/specialty_england_dodge_charger_1968_black.html


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ferrari 250 testa rossa! mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Jaguar C-X75 going to take some beating considering its offering 200mph+, 0-60 in less than 3 secs & 0-100mph in 6 secs from an engine producing less than 99g Co2/km in production form.

...and yep I did say production form.

Jaguar have announced a run of 250 cars.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

For me it's this car in these colours, a stunning icon of motor sport and it's British built :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think you guys over the pond get Citroen's so I'll say the C6:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Shiny said:


> For me it has to be a 1980's Aston Martin V8 Vantage, _the_ British muscle car, with engine conversions up to 7.3L and more cowhide inside than a McDonald's farmer's field.
> 
> I could see myself rollin' in one of these.


There was a supercharged, track prepped black one of those last year at oulton park while I was at a track day. I couldnt stop going to pit to see it and it sounded lovely too.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can't enter this competition (for obvious reasons), but any excuse to get my passion for porkers on here   so for my right now, it's this:










Why? It's the very final 911 'RS' with the iconic flat 6 'Mezger' engine (a genuine proven racecar engine to no less), and a with a manual gearbox. All future 'RS' models (if indeed there will even be any), will have semi auto 'boxes and more enviro' friendly direct injection engines.

It's the end of an era and the swansong for this kind of 911


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

*for me, has to be the eb110...*


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

This One For Me


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

this, without any shadow of doubt.










a car which is STILL up there with the very best of them today. not many super cars weighing in at just 1140kgs any more. that, coupled with one of the best V12 ever made, lovely 6.1 from BMW.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

i have been lucky enought to drive one of these been my fav car since i was a kid


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

In my humble and personal opinion a dream car does not have to be a hypercar or a garage queen or a luxury car or a super expensive red italian super sport beast car or a super fast and precise and cold and calculated german car (witch I think are the best cars in the world, allongside of some fine and beautifull and prety expensive british cars ) or a japanese freestyle drifter nor the most powerfull american muscle car.

A dream car is a car that looks just right eather if you go to a supermarket or a movie or to a party or to theatre or to some fancy high life gathering. So *a dream car must be an every day car, all season car*. A dream car must be a joy for the eyes and joy to drive it. *A dream car must be an icon*...must speak about the people who built it...about passion and dedication...about hope and freedom ..about times. A dream car always ...and I mean allways has to be a *clasic*. A dream car is a car that you enjoy to own eather you are young and crazy, eather you are married with children or you are old and farty:doublesho. A dream car is a car that looks great not because her fancy paint job or the colour of the paint, but becouse her shape. A dream car is about puting gas and hiting the road:driver:, is about the wind blowing in your hair( of course if you still have it :lol and the noise of the engine. *A dream car has to have personality*. *A dream car has to be a cult car*. A dream car has to be surprising all the time and have to make you look good no matter if you are an ugly or a good looking person, if you stiil have hair or not on your head:lol:. A dream car is not a car that you proudly park in a fancy and expensive garage, but it *is a car that you take with you in your bedroom*:doublesho....but atention...not in your bed because that would be really weird. In your bed you allways park your wife or your girlfriend...or better sleep alone. A dream car is all of the above and even more... There are more then one dream car ... a dream car is about how it makes you feell only imagining that you have that car.... Ok now I've really lost it...somebody call a doctor.... Before I go to the hospital I'll post some pictures of my dream car:wave:




























Cheers and I hope all of you will be sleeping with your dream car in your bedroom tonight:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

mbrad_26 said:


> Cheers and I hope all of you will be sleeping with your dream car in your bedroom tonight:thumb:


I will be but I like yours too
What a machine.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

robinho said:


> View attachment 17813
> 
> :thumb:


Now that has always been my unicorn. Always wanted one but American muscle cars are all I keep looking at atm.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

robinho said:


> View attachment 17813
> 
> :thumb:


Your Dream Car will look great alongside http://www.netcarshow.com/lancia/1992-delta_integrale/:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

****** Pi Ferrari 308gts, coolest car from my childhood, tbh if I were to be able to buy an 80's Ferrari it would be the 328gts as it has fuel injection and abs.

But Magnums (Robin Masters) is my coolest car.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

amazing noise and cheap compared to other 'supercars'


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

for me personally a koenigsegg










more realistically that i might have a chance of owning and because im a fiat fan.









an abarth Grande Punto


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


>


Thats it right there :argie: I wasn't even born when these where produced but from the first time i laid eyes on them ive wanted one. I even have a poster up in my bed room :argie:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

This for me epitomises american muscle and it's fecking gorgeous to boot.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a big nasty mean machine...and the colour is yami yami:thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Ford RS200, Need i say anymore?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

McLaren MP4-12C it is for me, it is one sexy car and would just be a dream to drive.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

CLK GTR for me - I'll never own one of these but, magnificent


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw this thread yesterday but couldn't think of my dream car, well i could think of a Focus RS mk2, but not sure if out of all the cars made that's what i'd choose. At the end of the day it's till a Focus.

Although everytime I see one I cannot help but stare and admire... I need to think abit more.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

AMG SL65 Black edition with extra added Brabus goodness:thumb:


----------



## Alessandro (Sep 25, 2008)

Ferrari 550 Maranello : the last nice looking Ferrari !


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't like the 599 GTO? :doublesho


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Well it's a toss up between a Ford Focus RS mk2 in UG, or a E92 BMW M3 sprayed the light blue colour, I cannot think of the name at all, same colour as Kelly's (KDS).

But the winner has got to be a Nissan GTR. (need to find a better pic though)


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

For me it would have to be



Or the new concept


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

My dad has a Caterham Superlight and it's about 150bhp and that's fun, but I would love one with almost double that power










I also know of one that was being built with 520bhp, and fully carbon fibre.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Flair said:


> Not to everyones taste, but I'm a Rover/MG fan and I've loved it ever since I set eyes on one. First car I'll buy if I win the lottery this weekend.


Gotta love the MG SV:thumb:

For me, when I were a little'un, knee high to a grasshopper, my dad brought home a car from work for the weekend, on a test drive. Was a VW/Audi dealer at the time, and had access to anything in the fleet. He bought home one of these:










Legendary motor.


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

Golf R


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Bentleya said:


> Ford RS200, Need i say anymore?


I'm with you. I would have this over ANYTHING! Love them, lucky enough to have a friend with one. 0-60 in 2.1 seconds :argie:

I WILL own one, one day!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

not a fancy exotic with loads of horsepower but a true beauty.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ericsson BMW M3


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

this will be my first purchase ....come lotto day

alfa 8c,stunning,saw one in the flesh and i dribbled like a baby


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Not my dream car (its my car), but you dont get them in the US,









Dream car :


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Dodge Challenger with the 440 six pack... Well, it had to be a Mopar... 

Any color would do too, it's what lies under the hood that counts, even the new SRT8 doesn't really match it for raw power.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

for me it has to be...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Its so hard to just pick one, If I ever get big money I'll have a good few cars, some Italian exotic, something prestigious, some classics. But a car I'd absolutely love to buy and would never, ever sell, and I know it's incredibly obvious but:










I can think of faster cars and wilder looking cars, but I can't think of anything in the world more exciting than the *Ferrari F40*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aston martin super sport limited edition.. in this colour scheme too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Eddy said:


> I can think of faster cars and wilder looking cars, but I can't think of anything in the world more exciting than the *Ferrari F40*


i'm more of an f50 man:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Canot fault the VW Scirocco choice, a good few round here, Lime is nice, the white is a storm trooper and black Darth Vader.:lol:

Dream Motor this but with the updated suspension and brakes and mild tune...:thumb:

Love the E Type... always have always will...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_jyF5kwJ8s..._eI8ZN2Z894/s1600/1971+Jaguar+E-type+4223.JPG


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

james_death said:


> Canot fault the VW Scirocco choice a good few round here, Lime is nice, the white is a storm trooper and black Darth Vader.
> 
> Dream Motor this but with the updated suspension and brakes and mild tune...
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_jyF5kwJ8s..._eI8ZN2Z894/s1600/1971+Jaguar+E-type+4223.JPG


Cool dude:driver:


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

For me has to be one of these Koenigsegg ccx.
Sound alone makes it a winner in my book lol.
When my lotto numbers come up !!!!!!

Quick vid for anyone who hasnt heard this machine .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkBibyVl8WU#t=4m40s


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...=w4DZTeqkJI-58gPqsMmDBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAg


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mbrad_26 said:


> Cool dude:driver:


Thanks loved them since a kid in the british racing green and the beige leather...:thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

if it doesnt have to be a "car"








If it does then this baby will do just fine.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't decide between the Ford GT and the Alfa Romeo 8C. To me its like Sophies choice. Ford GT for pure looks, silly doors and speed. Alfa...well because its an Alfa and its one of the best looking cars to graze this world!

Hope you find some inspiration from our posts!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Apart from a few others that have already been posted i would have one of these bad boys


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

This



















jensen interceptor mk 4


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost..










The first British premium luxury car ever made (1906), by the most prestigious car manufacturer in the world. Forget your Veyron's, F40's or whatever - you'd have to be very well connected to own a RR Silver Ghost, and if you wanted to buy AX201 it'd cost you £50m. You know you've made it in life if you own one of these :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

There are so many things about this car I love. I know it's not the quickest or best handling, however I think it is such a stunning car to look at, and the noise it makes is just :argie:










I would honestly give my left nut for one of these.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.venomgt.com/


----------



## Shep123 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine would be the Ford Escort Cosworth :


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually just remembered Vipers XR2 id have it off him anyday









http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105698


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Can I be greedy and have two?

Porsche 356, where it all began










Or the original Mercedes gull wing :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, the fast hyper cars are great....

The sports cars are good too....

American muscle is sooo crass....

I'll have one of these to slowly waft about, from the mansion down to the yacht, via a few boulevards to let all the beautiful people see me go by.... :lol:



















:thumb:


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This all day long:










Lancia Delta S4, 1.8 4-Cyl with a Turbo and Supercharger for good measure 0-60 in UNDER 2.3 Seconds, 480BHP (On paper)


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark 1 Ford Escort RS2000:









I love these cars because they can be driven anywhere and they make people smile. For me this car is the epitome of what a cool car is. So simple yet the curves are so complex. If I owned one of these it would never be over 30mph.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Best looking Escort ever that Paddy, without a doubt.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd have an E30 M3 evo absolutely fell in live with these after we detailed 2 red ones such a cool car IMO


Or I'd have an RS 5 in white this is the car I'd go and buy brand new but the m3 is the car I'd search for


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Have this as my screen saver, i just love the "Old Skool" looks and the history of these cars.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd have a Camaro as a bit of fun.
Then I'd pretend it was Bumblebee from Transformers :wave:


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

It just has to be.... :thumb:










or


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> This all day long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm S4 yes please


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG.... Tom Selleck has turned into a Thai ladyboy.....



Danno1975 said:


>


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing I would change on this Aston is the wheels :thumb:


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

My dream car is a very normal
Audi A6 3.0 TDi


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Very fond of older cars, would love to have the time money and skill to restore a Rover P5B coupe.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Something different than the fast/super car pics


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a real beast man:thumb:


----------



## MaX-R26 (May 3, 2011)

My dream car, shame its to loud to take it on most tracks...


----------



## Ryan... (May 24, 2011)

My dream car is the Alfa Romeo Mito GTA










240bhp 1.8 Turbo  <3


----------



## mattsbeamer (Oct 30, 2007)

Tough Choice, my Dream car would have E31 Alpina B12 5.7


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

So many cars...so few roads without speed cameras!

This has to be one of the most craziest cars to be ever built (in trying to test the power output, it broke a dyno rated at 1000bhp) and, sadly, Peter Wheeler and TVR are no longer with us:


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

My dream car is a Lamborghini Miura in black (and really good detailed)LOL


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

mattsbeamer said:


> Tough Choice, my Dream car would have E31 Alpina B12 5.7


I saw a black one of these at Sytners in Nottingham, it was imported for his private collection, I had a perv over it in the workshop, rare!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Autogeek said:


> Post a picture of your dream car and tell us what it is that you like about it, and you will automatically be entered to win a $75 Gift Certificate to *Autogeek.net*!!
> 
> *The winner will be picked at random Friday, May 27th.* :thumb:


Hope I am not too late for this but it would have to be the Aston Martin One-77.

Firstly having worked closely with the Design and Engineer guys at Aston Martin on this motor it certainly has a soft spot for me, it's great to see some of the key components I designed with my team visually on the car in the flesh..........

It's a monster of a car, great lines, slick styling and great attention to detail, sadly only a few lucky people will own one or even see one on the road, I am just thankful that I have seen plenty of them and was lucky enough to go out in one.........:driver:

And here it is:



















And in the flesh:



















:car:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love one of these to go out on a nice summers day and also have a blast around a track.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

You are one of the luckiest man walking on the face of the earth:thumb:
How is smelling inside???:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> this, without any shadow of doubt.
> 
> a car which is STILL up there with the very best of them today. not many super cars weighing in at just 1140kgs any more. that, coupled with one of the best V12 ever made, lovely 6.1 from BMW.


Congrats *E21_ross* - You are the winner! Send me a PM with your email address and we will be in touch. :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I know this has ended, but Autogeek, just for you, my uncle's R!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Spuj said:


> There are so many things about this car I love. I know it's not the quickest or best handling, however I think it is such a stunning car to look at, and the noise it makes is just :argie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eleanor.... approximately £120k for a good one

_______
Mustang GT V8 500HP Roushcharged
(sent via Galaxy Tab...)


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

Being Belgian, the car of my dreams is also Belgian.
It is hand made at 20 kilometer from home.
It is the Spirit Gillet Vertigo.5 :argie:
The new engine is: Maserati V8 4.2 L 420 HP (for 900kg) :driver:


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

ok so the car for me has to be:








and if i cant have one id have to settle with this


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Pure and simple, mechanical masterpiece.










Oh i know its ended btw.


----------



## Welshwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamie-O said:


> Agreed on this. Although different wheels.


agreed has to have original Fuchs wheels not that I'm biased lol


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

I would do ANYTHING for one of these utter gems!

For those who dont know what it is; 1969 Dodge Charger R/T


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> Pure and simple, mechanical masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get this photo from ? these "S-GO..." platet cars are always 
demonstration cars from porsche zuffenhausen himself.mostly on WE
one can find them in bulks driving here the B500 (Schwarzwaldhochstraße=blackforesthighstreet)to show customers wat they are made for .i like to hunt them with my ´87 passat cause they´re mostly driving them very carefully.....i remember well the last mens soccer wm here in germany....the english team had their residence in the "Hotel Bühlerhöhe" on the B500 and their women in "Brenner´s Park Hotel" in 
Baden-Baden from where i had just a few meters to my home...porsche provided the women with at least 20 "S-GO...´s" and at that time there was a lot porsche traffic around


----------



## Shane. (May 18, 2011)

For me it will always be this:









71 Challenger RT with Hemi V8


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Flair said:


> Not to everyones taste, but I'm a Rover/MG fan and I've loved it ever since I set eyes on one. First car I'll buy if I win the lottery this weekend.


Best choice:thumb: Thats wat i gonna do if i win a million or two !


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Simple...










A 1990 lotus carlton.. why?....top speed of 176mph with a turbocharged 3.6ltr engine pushing 337bhp and 0-60 in 5.1 second's, Old school cool,would i drive it every day? oooohhh yes.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> not a fancy exotic with loads of horsepower but a true beauty.


The rust or the women?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Grizzly_TJ (Oct 15, 2011)

Best thing ever to have been fitted with wheels !


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The working man's supercar :thumb:


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Garethskw (May 25, 2011)




----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Love these


----------

